# 2004-2006 Bump stops for the front struts



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Has any one here used Lovells bump stops on their front struts ? I am in the process of putting my 04 back together and I was going to use lovells bump stops. I tore the front struts down and noticed that the Lovells are longer than the factory ones. If I use theese it would seem like it will shorten the shock stroke. Has anyone here used them ? I have the Pedders 1 inch drop springs in the front with the matching struts if that helps.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't used Lovells bumpstops yet. Your stock stops are shorter maybe because they allready calapsed.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think that the factory ones have collapsed that much. The lovells are about 1/2 inch longer than the factory ones. I looked at some Moog bump stops and compared them to the factory ones and they are only 1/8 inch longer. None of them are the same shape, but I don't thnk that matters.


----------

